# Creating shadows



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay so I've been debating and changing my decor around to create shadows...

I did this...

Took some silk fake ivy leaves and put them between the florescent light and the glass top, creating a darker area on the left side of the tank, and leaving the right side open, as if to imitate sunlight shining through. There is some fake ivy up top just against the front glass, gives them a little cover as well.

My question becomes, is this better for the fish than having the light shining on them all day? I seem to see them a little more with the shadowed area, but just want your opinions as well... Attached is a picture.

The fish I have are 5 silver dollars, a BABY oscar, and a juvi firemouth, temporary 37g grow out tank, oscar and SDs are moving to a 75 soon









It's kinda hard to see, but the tank light level has gone down a lot since I made the shadows


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Chubbs, I saw this previous set up in the Oscar section and I liked it. Do you keep your lights on 24 hours? I really don't see a problem even if you didn't cause fish really don't need that much light on them all the time. A little in a brief period of time will be fine just like in nature with the sun up and down as I'm sure you know this.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

No, they're on a timer from 12pm-9pm, so it's a regular cycle


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I think most of our fish would prefer less light. The light we provide is for us to see them rather than for their benefit. I've gone to smaller individual bulbs so I can move them around and get light and dark areas. The fish often go to the dark areas when spooked but come out to see me! I think they "appreciate" the change.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

You will be fine then Chubbs. :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> You will be fine then Chubbs. :thumb:


Thanks Dj, I almost made a really really impulsive decision @ my LFS today, they got in some GORGEOUS 1.5-2" texas cichlids this week (really nice coloration already) and I almost bought a small one... for my temp. 37 (which already houses an oscar to grow out in) :roll: 

The other reason for this is because they were $1.88 each... clearly it would have been a bad decision, but I am SO TEMPTED.... only because I have a feeling if I raise them together they might tolerate each other in the 75, but that's if and only if I get a mild mannered texas, because we all know how beastly they end up after they get bigger 

One thing I found funny, while they were $1.88 each, they were 3 for $5.00, which was funny because who could house 3 male texas cichlids together peacefully? haha, you'd eventually have a peaceful tank, when the other two texas' are dead 

Just food for thought... would I be semi-correct in saying if they were raised together they might be more tolerant of each other? :fish:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

There is always a chance, but then again not. Hit or miss if you ask me.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

That's what i figured more or less, was just really tempted for the price and for the quality of the fish






video update, but a bit dark


----------



## Ebony001 (Sep 16, 2010)

hi chubbs! i liked it. i do have an uncle doing same like yours, i mean creating shadows. :thumb: really like it.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

HHmmmmm. I wonder how much heat can the silk leaves take. My fixture is hung from the ceiling and is suspeneded about 12 inches from the top of the tank. I wonder about maybe throwing some silk leaves into the fixture......if they would get too hot?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> Yikes!


Yikes to me or yikes to the above post? *** checked the leaves regularly and they never get warmer than warm, never hot


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

above sorry chubbs lol


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

haha okay, was just making sure 

but yeah, after waiting a few days to think I don't think i'll be getting the texas, although when I go back I might haha

They also just got a Spotted orange seam pleco in, and he's less than $10, so thats really tempting too, since lately my algae has been getting on my nerves :lol: :lol: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

This is the head of the texas I wanted, couldn't get a picture because he was moving so fast - they're between 1" and 1.5" long, the one i wanted was about 1.5", btw the spotted orange pleco was mis-labeled as L81 which is a Gold Nugget Pleco.

Still very tempting to buy that texas and raise him and the oscar together


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

ps - just figured out it's a green texas not a regular texas cichlid


----------

